# [distcc] Problème gcc-config (réglé)

## Skwal

Bonjour   :Smile: 

Ca fait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu, j'ai pû progresser sur mon projet gentoo/raspberry en tant que serveur web.

Suite aux discutions sur le forum je me suis intérressé à la compilation croisée mais j'ai dû mal...

Pour ce faire je me suis basé sur la doc offcielle ainsi que le tuto de sakaki sur distcc, du coup j'ai "croisé" les deux.    :Laughing: 

Mais voilà... J'ai fait n'importe quoi avec les variables d'environnement et gcc du coup je me retrouve à ne rien pouvoir compiler aussi bien sur mon bureau que sur le serveur...

Il semblerait que je doive restaurer les chemins par défaut de gcc, en gros Gentoo ne le retrouve plus.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ce qui semblerait le plus se rapprocher de ma solution semble être un "gcc-config -l" qui me retourne:

```
 [1] aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu-9.2.0 *

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.2.0 *

```

Du coup je fais un "gcc-config set 2":

```
* gcc-config: Could not locate 'set' in '/etc/env.d/gcc/' !

```

Alors un "gcc-config set x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.2.0":

```
 * gcc-config: Could not locate 'set' in '/etc/env.d/gcc/' !
```

Mais un "gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.2.0":

```
 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.2.0 ...
```

sans pour autant régler le problème car un nouveau "gcc-config set x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.2.0"" me  retourne toujours:

```
 * gcc-config: Could not locate 'set' in '/etc/env.d/gcc/' !
```

Je fais des recherches sur le net mais pour l'instant rien de probant, existerait-il un moyen de corriger ça ? 

En espérant que vous puissiez m'aider je vous remercie pour votre attention.

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

## Skwal

Sujet inutile: Thican m'a fait remarqué que le set était de trop, désolé...  :Confused: 

----------

